# Looking for Postfix howto/wiki for spam/av?

## tuxman

Hi all,

I’m a fresh convert from 10 years of qmail and I’ve got postfix up and running and tied into mysql with postfixadmin, but now I’m looking for the extra bell’s and whistles for it before I turn it live.

I’m looking for a guide to enable the usual Bayesian filtering/Razor/Pyzor/RBL’s/AV/Spamassassin and instead of deleting spam have it delivered to a SPAM folder in each users mailbox on my virtual domains.   This is one thing that I never managed to get working fully on Qmail so hopefully postfix gives me some better luck.

It seems that the biggest part is the per user SPAM folder.

And While I’m at it what are people’s opinions on Amavisd?

Can anyone suggest any documentation that could help me ?

Thanks,

Dave

----------

## audiodef

Check out the Postfix link in my sig. Also, I came across this today: http://thewalter.net/stef/software/clamsmtp/postfix.html

It's not what you're looking for, but maybe it'll help.

----------

## tuxman

Thanks.. I'll take a look.. if nothing else it's a start.

----------

